# Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

Thought I would add a different flavour to this category with a Rotrex Supercharger from the uk
Corrado 2.9 VR6 1995
















Rotrex C30-94 Supercharger with 85mm Pulley
Schimmel 263 Cams, Shortrunner Intake, A/W Cooler
Schimmel Head Spacer (9.0:1), ARP Rod Bolts, ARP Main Studs
Forge Split-R, 95mm MAF Housing, BMC Filter
Delphi 440cc Fuel Injectors, Weber Fuel Regulator, Walbro 255lph Fuel Pump
Magnecor Leads & Bosch Spark Plugs
Gearbox rebuilt with 3.68 Final Drive & Peloquin LSD
OBD1 Tuned by Stealth Racing with MAF & ISV still hooked up






























402hp at the crank ~ 345whp…
















Video Clip Boosting


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (b5vwc)*


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (b5vwc)*

mmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Very Nice!
I like the effectiveness of your gauge setup. Very easy to read info from at a glance when boosting @ speeds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Is that a chip tuned map or standalone? (re:OBD1 Tuned by Stealth Racing with MAF & ISV still hooked up)
Hows the low speed drivability? idle, decel, part throttle?


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

Thanks mate
The OBD1 is just tuned/mapped
Its not too bad idle can hunt a little and at part throttle some hesitation... i know i can deal with all this either go mafless, obd2, c2 or dta/emerald
Also not sure which 42lb fuel injectors is best for my setup, delphi which im using now or bosch, someone might have an idea on here
Power wise i'm happy for what ive done, got a 2.5 exhaust ready to go on which should improve flow, currently 2.25



_Modified by b5vwc at 8:37 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Bosch 42lb "Green tops" (p/n - 0280 150 588) are better suited to OBD1 and OBD2 Motronic. 
The Delphi is technically a better injector, but is better suited to standalones where you can key in your own dead time compensations.
Nice to see someone else from the UK on here


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Ah nice one kev, Vince wasnt sure which were best at the time but the other week he did say he had mapped Bosch setups recently and ran well so this makes sense now, thanx


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

The Bosch are £45 each from here - http://www.emeraldm3d.com/em_pricing.html
Yeah Vince had fun mapping your part throttle areas with the Delphis! I think it will run better with the Bosch, but they're noisier! May need a slight map tweak aswell.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

so your obd1 but have the 95 mm housing? Just housing or obd2 maf as well? 
If obd1/6 pin how did you wire to work with 4 pin ? 
Do u get any maf load error codes?


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

in uk the 94- production got a 4pin maf even though its still obd1 management, mine is 1995 coilpack
no errors and put mesh on the 95mm housing to match stock housing
_Modified by b5vwc at 1:58 PM 7-25-2008_


_Modified by b5vwc at 2:31 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

might pick them up from here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...h=003
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...89560
..but first going to decide on which route to take


_Modified by b5vwc at 2:04 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (b5vwc)*

How is your Rotrex not dead as yet considering its being driven counter clockwise?


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (Wizard-of-OD)*

not sure what you mean spins same as vortech, just it uses the tensioner so there is no belt slip


_Modified by b5vwc at 2:21 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (b5vwc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5vwc* »_not sure what you mean spins same as vortech, just it uses the tensioner so there is no belt slip

Rotrex chargers are supposed to spin clockwise,thats why everyone mounts them in the same plane as the accessories.The way you have it mounted will cause it to rotate anti-clockwise.Its not going to last too much longer like that.


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yep its mounted correctly and yep it spins clockwise as the belt is over the top the rotrex pulley as it tucks back from tensioner


_Modified by b5vwc at 8:57 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (b5vwc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5vwc* »_Yep its mounted correctly and yep it spins clockwise as the belt is over the top the rotrex pulley as it tucks back from tensioner

Ah so your using the back of the belt to rotate it.In that case good show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (Wizard-of-OD)*

Cheers mate, good that you guys know the score with these chargers
We followed the install guide been on for 4 months now


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (b5vwc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5vwc* »_Cheers mate, good that you guys know the score with these chargers
We followed the install guide been on for 4 months now

They are really amazing pieces.I am assuming you built those brackets yourself.


----------



## b5vwc (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rotrex Supercharged Corrado VR6 (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
They are really amazing pieces.I am assuming you built those brackets yourself.

The vr6 bracket is part of the kit supplied by a uk distributor
The kit also includes oil cooler setup


----------

